# 2 120 gal vertical propane tank build



## reflynn (Nov 9, 2016)

I just came across 2 120 gallon tanks, looking at placing 1 vertical with bottom half being the fire box and top being part of smoker with plate between. Second will be horizontal reverse flow. Does this sound doable and what would be the opening size going into top half of the vertical tank.

tanks are 30" D X 40" L

30" D X 60" L cooking chamber

30" D X 20" L Fire box

5.5" X 24" FB to CC opening

Will post drawing soon


----------



## reflynn (Nov 9, 2016)

Also if anyone has any suggestions for this build or a sketch to get started with would be appreciated.


----------



## reflynn (Nov 10, 2016)

smoke plan.png



__ reflynn
__ Nov 10, 2016






This is what I have came up with so far. Is design look like it would work im not sure about the opening size fro the horizontal cook chamber to the vertical chamber. please give assistance if possible thank you.

   


----------



## thesmokist (Nov 10, 2016)

So you want to build it as a reverse flow? You will have to use the firebox  calculator to determine proper size so it will work correctly with your setup and make sure the stack is proper size and length for proper draft.


----------



## reflynn (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, the calculator gives me the following













smoke calc pic.png



__ reflynn
__ Nov 10, 2016
__ 1


----------



## reflynn (Nov 10, 2016)

These are taking in consideration that the cooking chamber includes the area beneath the Reverse Flow Plate as being part of the cooking chamber area.


----------



## reflynn (Nov 10, 2016)

20161107_173216.jpg



__ reflynn
__ Nov 10, 2016






These are the Tanks measuring 30" Diameter X 40" Tall


----------



## reflynn (Nov 16, 2016)

Done some tweaking on my original Smoker plan. Have a few questions. To catch you up to where I’m at. I am using 2 120 Gal. vertical propane tanks 30” Diam. 46” Tall. Currently these tanks have been evacuated and now setting full of soap and water, will drain soon and refill with more soap and water before cutting. I have 4’ X 8’ X ¼” plate ready to start cutting. Also have 2 20” pieces  of 1/4'” pipe on hand for use for my stacks. I am close to ready to start turning and burning, but got to have a few things clear first. Hope I’m not being too much of a nuisance here.

So on the diagram I have several points numbered, I will refer to them by their numbers. To start with, do I even need to worry about putting item #5. In place, and if I do, is the 4” pipe large enough,and would the FB need to be larger. and if not do I need to still install Item #8 Stack  two?  How deep into tank does Item #7, Stack one, need to be and does that depth take into the recommended overall length currently Calculated 8” diameter for a total of 10.9“ length.

On to item 1 thru 4 is this over kill? do I need the thermal insulation item # 1 between the two plates, or would just air be fine. Is the 3/16” plate #2 adequate or does it also need to be 1/4'”.  Also should the Warming chamber have a direct opening from the FB for Extra heat.

Is installing the Flapper Valve Item #6 between FB And CC a good idea, and will it help regulate heat in the CC.













tank questions.png



__ reflynn
__ Nov 16, 2016






Thanks all, and any and all comments, advice, critiques  -or +, are appreciated.


----------

